# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Miti si realitet dhe si gënjeshtër, PROF.DR. ARTAN FUGA

## Xhuxhumaku

Kjo eshte per Larsusin... :shkelje syri: 

*Miti si realitet dhe si gënjeshtër* 

_PROF.DR. ARTAN FUGA_ 

17 Maj  Duke lexuar romanin e shkrimtarit Agron Tufa Mërkuna e Zezë 

Kur fitoi çmimin e parë në konkursin e Ministrisë së Kulturës, më tërhoqi fillimisht titulli i këtij romani dhe fakti se e njihja disi rrëfimin romanesk me fuqi krejt të veçantë simbolike të Agron Tufës. 

Aq më tepër, që për një nga romanet e tij kam shkruar duke i dhënë vetes të drejtën, krejt subjektive, që ta interpretoj në një mënyrë të caktuar, pa dyshim të njëanshme. Lidhur me atë roman, Dueli, kisha thënë, se tragjizmi i kësaj bote qëndronte, sipas romancierit tim të preferuar, edhe te fakti se duhet të ruhesh nga mbrojtësi yt, i cili duke të futur nën strehëzën e tij, sigurisht që ta merr lirinë dhe mund të të dhunojë njësoj, në mos më keq, se ata që do të ishin konsideruar si rrezik prej të cilit të duhej të mbroheshe. 

Dalëzotësi mund të të sjellë telashe, për më tepër, sepse sa më shumë që të mbron pa ditur se çfarë po bën, më shumë për të kënaqur sedrën dhe egon e sëmurë individuale, aq më tepër kjo ndikon që të rritet edhe agresiviteti i xhelatëve. Mbi këtë bazë viktima e humbet toruan dhe nuk e di se nga të mbrohet. 

Prej agresorëve të tij apo prej atyre që e marrin në mbrojtje? 

I ndodhur përballë kësaj dileme absurde, ajo, instiktivisht, në një farë mënyre, dashurohet me agresorin e parë, të egër, por sidoqoftë të sinqertë në dhunimin e tij dhe psikologjikisht nis të krijojë afeksion për të, duke e përbuzur ndihmën dalëzotëse. 

Por, te Mërkuna e Zezë, Agron Tufa ikën nga simbolika e ndërtuar me lëndë empirike realiste dhe na tërheq bukur, thjesht, ëmbël, në një rrëfim ku përzihen ngjarje, ndodhi, peizazhe realiste, me përfytyrime të praktikave mitike, në një botë ku misteri dramatik përzihet me seksin, jeta dimërore e fshatit malor zhytet në një mjergull të paparë marrëdhëniesh magjie, personazhet bartin një peshë kuptimore dhe një karakterizim psikologjik, që i vendos ata nën një tension dramatik të lëvizshëm. 

Nuk do të ndalem shumë në çështje të formës artistike të këtij romani të ndërtuar prej një talenti dhe shijeje të rrallë artistike. Shpresoj se lexuesi do të ma dëgjojë këshillën për ta lexuar me një frymë deri në fund, sikurse e lexova edhe vetë brenda një nate. Kam patur sukses në këtë këshillë. Edhe më skeptikët ndaj letërsisë sonë bashkëkohore, ata që prej kohësh kanë vendosur të heqin dorë prej leximeve, nën peshën e paragjykimit se ka kaq pak gjëra për të shijuar në shkrimin e sotëm shqip, pas përfundimit të romanit për të cilin po flas, kanë tundur kokën bindshëm, me sytë tërë shkëlqim dhe me një vështrim kuptimplotë, disi dinak, më kanë falenderuar sikur të kishin kuptuar një të vërtetë që shfaqet ashtu sikurse nuk është dhe që është ashtu sikurse nuk shfaqet. 

 

Nuk do të ndalesha në çështje të formës artistike, sepse trajtimi i saj, mendoj, i kapërcen dukshëm mundësitë, kufijtë dhe kohën subjektive që ka në dispozicion një shkrim i kësaj natyre. Sidoqoftë disa elementë nuk mund të rri pa i vënë në dukje. Shkarazi, sidoqoftë, sepse nuk dëshiroj t'i heq lexuesit kërshërinë dhe t'i shkrep energjinë e kënaqësisë që do të marrë vetë gjatë leximit. 

Romani është ndërtuar si një rrëfim në vetë të parë. 

Besnikërisht. 

Nuk ka atje asgjë që të mos jetë jo sikurse mund të ishte në vetvete, por ashtu siç shfaqet realiteti, apo ai që quhet realitet, në egon subjektive të një adoleshenti katërmbëdhjetë apo pesëmbëdhjetë vjeçar. 

Gjithçka buron prej formës artistike. Përmbajtja nuk është veçse një formë e formës. Letërsia nuk ka lëndë substanciale, ajo merr përmasat e formës që ka derdhur autori. Ky e shfrytëzon pothuajse në maksimumin estetik metafizikën e unit që rrëfen. Bota e treguar prej unit është krejt e ndryshme prej botës së rrëfyer prej të tjerëve. Ndryshimi i përemrave vetorë, unë, ti, ai, ne, ju, ata, argumenton filozofia e gjuhës, nuk ndryshon thjesht dhe vetëm rendin e rrëfyesve. Eh, jo, kjo nuk është veçse pamja naive, që duket, vulgare, mishtore e çështjes. Bashkë me vetën korresponduese të foljeve rrëfimtare, në fakt, ndryshon thelbësisht pamja, përfytyrimi, besueshmëria e botës që rrëfehet në rrëfim. Këtë Agron Tufa ka arritur ta realizojë mjeshtërisht. 

Jo më kot personazhi që rrëfen është një adoloshent që ka shkuar për disa ditë në një fshat malor, te gjyshja, ku i ndodhin ngjarje të papara. Duket si një përrallë për fëmijë, por është një roman tronditës. Është moshë e rëndë adoleshenca, e përmbytur nga valët e një energjie libidinale, e një përzierjeje midis nënshtrimit dhe kryengritjes, midis nanurisjes përpara moralit hipnotizues të të rriturve dhe ndeshjes me një realitet që ndryshon krejtësisht prej asaj që tregojnë të rriturit gënjeshtarë. Një botë alucinacionesh, dashurish të pakontrolluara, e ngatërrimit të epshit me ndjenjën, e frikës nga e panjohura dhe e kërshërisë për të vajtur djegshëm drejt rrezikut dhe ngopur kërshërinë e pafund për të zbuluar se çfarë fshihet pas së fshehtës përvëluese të botës së të rriturve. 

Duke i qëndruar besnik rrëfimit të rrëfimit, domethënë teknikës së paraqitjes së një personazhi që tregon në vetë të parë, Agron Tufa, sjell në letërsinë shqiptare idenë filozofike se egua subjektive që vështron aktivisht botën nuk mund të ngrihet mbi veten, për të parë se cilat janë raportet e kësaj veteje me botën që e rrethon. Normalisht, vetja nuk ka asnjë mundësi të kontrollojë nëse ajo që sheh, beson, ndjen, është një kllapi, një ëndërr, një delir, apo një ngjarje e vërtetë. Vetëm vdekja mund t'ia kthejë objektivitetin trupor individit si subjekt i veçantë. Vdekja është çasti kur njeri i çliruar nga subjektiviteti i tij, mund ta shikojë veten si trup, pra si objekt, të përftojë sërish objektivitetin që i ka privuar ta ndjejë jeta e gjallë. Këtu qëndron edhe drama metafizike e njeriut, sepse në këtë moment, kur portat hapen dhe shpirti fluturon lart për ta parë veten si trup së largu dhe në mënyrë të çinteresuar për këtë botë, ky shpirt e sheh veten si tjetër, sikurse nuk është vetja e vet. 

Një herë e lejon veten autori të shfaqet në vetë të tretë në roman, pothuajse në fjalitë e fundit, ku personazhi qendror e sheh veten e vet nga një pikë që nuk është më vetja. 

E në këtë mënyrë, për veten që rrëfen, dallimi midis ëndrrës dhe realitetit shuhet dhe bëhet krejt i dorës së dytë. Ky lloj botëkuptimi postmodern i autorit, që ndahet kështu nga një farë natyrë mishtore e rrëfimit tradicional të letërsisë sonë, duke e pasuruar vrullshëm atë me prurje krejt të reja estetike, e lejon që të lëvizë lirshëm në një univers artistik, imagjinar, me kufij shumë të gjerë, pothuajse të pafund. 

Asnjëherë nuk është e lehtë dhe e sigurtë të kuptohet nëse ndodhitë që rrëfen personazhi nuk janë veçse ëndrra të ëmbla që sheh duke udhëtuar zhytur në koshin e vendosur mbi kurriz të kalit që e mbart në një rrugë malore, përmes malesh me borë, poshtë një mbulese të leshtë dhe të ngrohtë ku ka strukur kokën, apo realitete të para në zhgjendër? 

Janë realitete të vërteta, apo prodhime alucinante të një kllapie që ka ardhur si pasojë e përplasjes së kokës mbi tokën e fortë gjatë një rrëzimi prej shkallësh të drunjta? 

Apo mos ndoshta kllapia alucinante nuk përbën veçse prodhimin imagjinar të ëndrrës së parë në një gjumë sa të ëmbël aq edhe të lëkundshëm mbi kalë? 

Të shohësh ëndërr se je në ëndërr. 

Duket se autori na paraqet kështu kalvarin e shpirtit njerëzor që është në ëndërr dhe pret të zgjohet. Kjo trajektore që shkon prej gjumit drejt zgjimit do të ishte një përfytyrim thuajse i thjeshtë, naiv. Ka shumë më tepër sesa kaq, zonja dhe zotërinj. Puna është shumë më e ndërlikuar. Shpirti ndodhet në fakt në ëndrrën e ëndrrës së ëndrrës së ëndrrës. Dalja nga një gjendje gjumi nuk do të ishte në këtë rast veçse nanurisje në një gjumë të dytë. Mjerë kush nuk e kupton dhe nuk e pranon këtë duke kujtuar se pas natës vjen dita, pas gjumit vjen zgjimi, pas propagandës vjen e vërteta, pas natës vjen drita. 

Qiriri që digjet me kotësinë narciste të besimit se po përvëlohet për të dhënë pakëz dritë, duket se gënjen veten dhe të tjerët, sepse drita e tij e zbehtë nuk prodhon më anë tjetër veçse një botë hijesh që valviten mbi mure, sipas formave që ai përcakton. Kjo e fundit nuk është veçse një botë tjetër e paqenë, më e rëndë sesa nata e rëndë dhe e lëmuar. 

Njeriu ngrihet nga gjumi për të rënë përsëri në gjumë, zgjohet nga ëndrra për të rënë në kllapi, ngrihet nga kllapia për të rënë në histeri, i shpëton histerisë për të rënë në halucinacion, del nga halucinacioni për tu gremisur në mit, ndodhet pra gjithë kohës në një përpjekje heroike, ku nuk ka sigurira, por vetëm luftë, shpresë, hove dhe asnjë mbështetje sigurie që të jetë lëndë, ishull, tokë në mes të një oqeani të ujshëm pa anë e fund. 

Gjithçka është pra rrjedhje e brendshme. Në këtë kuptim koha kalendarike nuk ka asnjë kuptim të vërtetë dhe shndërrohet një fiksion. Fiksioni subjektiv që kalon nga kujtesa në kujtesë, pa asnjë siguri objektive, ndërton një rrjedhje të vërtetë kohore, kurse rrotullimi i tokës përreth Diellit nuk është veçse një mekanikë qiellore, e pazonja për të vendosur rendin e gjërave në Tokë. Është e kotë ta orientosh dhe kuptosh rendin e gjërave sipas lëvizjes së trupave qiellore, të thuash në bazë të saj se çfarë ka ndodhur më parë dhe çfarë ka ndodhur më pas. Ndërsa në kujtesë, që është koha e vërtetë, renditjet nuk kanë rëndësi, ato mund të ndërrojnë vend. Ajo që ka qenë përpara pesëmbëdhjetë apo shtatë vjetësh mund të vendoset në të sotmen dhe e sotmja të ikë diku aty përpara tridhjetë vjetësh. 

Është e vështirë që të kuptosh se në cilën kohë diellore vendosen ngjarjet e romanit të Agron Tufës. Ato janë mbivendosur në fakt në një kohë shumë konkrete të shpirtit. Asgjë nuk të lejon të gjesh se për cilin vit bëhet fjalë, për cilin rend shoqëror. Është hera e parë, ndofta, që në letërsinë tonë paraqitet një jetë fshati, që ndonëse ruan karakterin e vet rural, e ka fare të zbehur, ndoshta thuajse të pandjeshëm natyrën fshatare ose bujqësore. 

Në këtë mënyrë bashkë me kohën që fiton një përmasë përjetësie dhe universaliteti, edhe vendi që përbën kontekstin hapësinor të ngjarjeve, shndërrohet në diçka mbarëplanetare dhe të paidentifikueshme sipas kritereve ekonomike. Mali, natyra me borë, thjeshtësia e marrëdhënieve sy më sy, njohja e tjetrit personalisht, përzierja e jetës së njerëzve me atë të kafshëve, intensiteti i marrëdhënies fqinjësore, i shërbejnë skenografisë dhe një dekori ku ndodhin ngjarje nga më të çuditshmet dhe të dyshimtat. 

Ndofta në një fjali të vetme, ashtu shkarazi, lexuesi mund të kuptojë se për cilën kohë bëhet fjalë. Në një stacion radioje dëgjohet një këngë, e cila na certifikon, nga fakti i njohjes, se periudha ku ndodhin ngjarjet ndoshta është ajo e aktualitetit të viteve të fundit. 

Në këtë mënyrë shkrimtari nuk i ikën tekstit. Datimi i një teksti nuk mund të bëhet veçse nëpërmjet një teksti tjetër. 

... 

Shtjellimi i rrëfimit të ngjarjeve prej personazhit kryesor është intensiv. 

Adoleshenti ka vajtur në shtëpinë e ungjit të tij për pushimet e festave të nëntorit. Ndodhemi pra në Shqipëri. Ka vajtur atje ku banon gjyshja e tij plakë, bashkë me nusen e shtëpisë dhe dy vajzat e saj. Ungji punon diku gjetkë, larg, dhe vendi i burrit është bosh në shtëpi. 

I etur për pushime dhe për një mjedis të qetë familjar, adoleshenti mysafir ndodhet përpara të papriturave shqetësuese dhe aspak të këndshme. Gruaja e ungjit dhe vajza e madhe e saj duket se merren me magji. Dalëngadalë, ai kupton se ato janë fanset e Mërkunës së zezë, dhe të lidhura nëpërmjet një mitologjie unifikimi, kanë krijuar një grup femrash që i besojnë një përfytyrimi të ngurtë mbi botën. Universi i tyre shpirtëror është i mbyllur brenda kufijsh tepër dogmatikë, por të sakralizuar, të mishëruar në objekte magjie dhe praktika rituale animizmi. Një farë feje primitive, por një propagandë efikase, e mbështetur te besimi i verbër, që përbën një instrument të fuqishëm lidhjeje dhe ngjizjeje të grupit femëror. Ai është një grup femrash, por mund të ishte çfarëdo grupi tjetër, ose partie politike. 

Themeli i kësaj mitologjie bashkësuese është urrjetja për kundërshtarin, që simbolizohet nga grupi i burrave, i cili në një kohë që nuk mbahej mend më, dikur, larg në histori, kishte përdhunuar gratë e fshatit. Këto të fundit ishin hakmarrë dhe prej atëherë qëndrojnë vigjilentë, duke e projektuar frikën, tmerrin, vuajtjet e tyre të dikurshme, te figura pothuajse magjistare një personazhi e femer që iu shërben si idhull. Prijësja e tyre e dikurshme që tashmë, prej kohërash parahistorike, iu sundon dhe dhunon shpirtin. Ky idhull virtual e gjen garantin e vet të aktualizuar te një grua plakë që ndiqet gjithë kohën prej një dhije të zezë, simbol i djallit. 

Është e kaluara që i jep përmasën kohore ngjarjeve. Të gjithë i referohen një të kaluare dramatike. Në fakt, kështu ndodh me çdo formë ideologjike të formësimit grupal, me mitin, propagandën, sloganet histerike, teoritë false, përfytyrimet manipuluese, etj. Grupi i grave, dikur viktimë e dhunës së kundërshtarit, është shndërruar në një organizatë violente, e strukturuar rreth një miti bazë dhe mbi këtë taban ideologjik arrin kohezionin e vet mitologjik, duke lemerisur dhe terrorizuar të gjithë fshatin. 

Sikurse ndodh shpesh në jetën reale, e gjithë simbolika mitologjike e grupit femëror, ku bëjnë pjesë edhe gruaja me vajzën e ungjit të personazhit kryesor të romanit, atij që tregon ngjarjet, ka një synim të vetëm, largimin, mbajtjen në distancë të kundërshtarit, pra të burrave. Burri përfaqëson rrezikun, monstrën, kujtimin e traumës shpirtërore shekullore, prandaj urrehet. Por ndërkaq, grupi femëror i mbështjellë përreth mitit malsor të Mërkunës, ka nevoja vitale, pothuajse krejtësisht biologjike, materiale, epshore, libidinale, për këtë armik sikurse është burri. 

Vetëm kështu, duke prodhuar armiq imagjinarë, duke ruajtur të paprekur dhe të shenjtëruar armiqësitë e kaluara, ndofta mund të shtyhet më kollaj jeta e qetë, monotone dhe e mërzitshme e fshatit periferik. Vetëm kështu mund të mbahet në këmbë organizimi i grupit. Ky i fundit vepron sipas rrethanave, nëpërmjet magjisë, ritualit, këngës, valleve magjepse, pra formave kulturore të propagandës, forcës së simboleve. Por, në çdo rast, nuk harrohet, edhe arma e kërcënimeve, e shantazhit, e gënjeshtrës, dhe në fund, në çastin më delikat, final, edhe dhuna fizike mbi denoncuesit e së keqes. 

Burri është armiku. Por, për gruan, burri është një qenie komplementare. Urrehet tjetri si i ndryshëm. Por jeta ka nevojë pikërisht për ndryshueshmërinë. Gruaja nuk mund të jetojë pa rivalin e vet, burrin. Ajo ka nevojë për armikun e vet. Prandaj e urren edhe më shumë, dhe për shkak se e urren edhe më shumë, ka nevojë edhe më tepër për të. 

Në mitologjinë e propagandës dhe në ritualin e sakralizuar, burri është armiku i përjetshëm. Por, në jetën e përditshme burri mungon. Këtu nis edhe falsiteti i çdo ideologjie. Ajo që kërkohet në propagandë është pikërisht e kundërta e asaj që bëhet në realitet, e praktikave të përditshme. Bota ndahet kështu në dy pjesë. Në njerën anë universi i fjalëve, i festave, i valleve rituale, i legjitimimit të çështjeve sublime, kolektive, i shpalljes të së keqes si armik për tu zhdukur. Në anën tjetër, bashkëjetesa e përditshme pikërisht me atë që simbolizohet si armik prej mitologjisë propagandistike. 

Bashkekzistenca me të keqen, nevoja për të, etja për atë që që ideologjia dhe universi i tabuve e quajnë si të keqe, duken se konsumohet individualisht. Jashtë institucioneve. Në histerinë e nevojës individuale, në verbërinë e libidos për të pasur në zotërim trupin e tjetrit. Burri që si armik, si simbol i së keqes, ndëshkohet virtualisht nga miti si institucion, detyrimisht pranohet, kërkohet, me ethe, me epsh, individualisht, në rrugë personale, pa marrë parasysh moralin e shtëpisë, pa u ndalur as përëpara tabuve incestuale, nën mbulesën e gënjeshtrave, kërcënimeve, dhe trajtimit të të gjithë qendrimeve dyshuese të kundërshtarëve si halucinacione të pavërteta. Kështu adoleshenti do të shihte me sytë e tij sesi gruaja e ungjit kryen marrëdhënie seksuale në shtratine vet bashkëshortor me njeriun që ka thërritur të pastrojë dëborën e rënë mbi çatinë e shtëpisë, dhe ndjen se në moment kllapie edhe atë e kanë përdhunuar në një shtrat incestual. 

Miti shndërrohet dhe transferohet kështu nga një formë ideologjike kolektive që pretendon t'i shërbejë një hakmarrjeje të madhe, një gjyqësie gjoja të legjitimuar, një sublimimi të shenjtëruar të kujtesës kolektive të traumatizuar, në një instrument që plotësohet pikërisht me të kundërtën e tij, me bashkëjetesën gjatë përditshmërisë individuale, në marrëdhëniet jashtëinstitucionale, pikërisht me atë që pëjashtohet në rrafshin mitologjik dhe propagandistik. Burri që përjashtohet si aktor institucional, kërkohet fshehurazi, amoralshëm, trupërisht nëpër haure shtëpish, poshtë pemëve, në mes të dëborës, nëpër ferra. Në një farë mënyre përzihet nga dera dhe futet nga dritarja. 

Përpara mitologjisë së Mërkunës së Zezë është nënshtruar i gjithë fshati. Edhe vetë gjyshja zemërmirë dhe mbrojtëse, e paanshme, bën sikur nuk sheh se cfarë po ndodh. Të tjerët jo se jo. gjithcka është fshehur pas një velloje morali. Faktet kokëforta që e bëjnë djaloshin adoleshent të dyshojë, i mohohen paturpsisht. Gjithcka mbetet koherente brenda një sistemi ku gënjeshtrat që përputhen cuditërisht me njera tjetrën shndërrohen hipokrizisht në të vërteta në sytë e grupit dhe të cdo individi të marrë në vecanti. Vellua e mashtrimit është kaq e trashë saqë nuk lejon asnjë fashë ndricimi kundërshtues që ta tejshkojë. Mitologjia e grupit ndëshkues përfshin gjithcka. Ajo jeton dhe fshihet brenda një morali institucional familjar që është ai i një fshati rural, malësor, nën dëborë, nën mërzinë e një dimri të ashpër që e izolon nga bota. 

Në këtë mënyrë Agron Tufa na fut në një marrëdhënie me tri nivele që aq sa ndahen prej njeri tjetrit, aq edhe mbivendosen duke u gërshetuar në mënyrë të ndërlikuar midis tyre. 

Niveli i parë është ai i të gjithë bashkësisë shoqërore fshatare i mbështetur në moralin familjar. Kjo është fasada e jashtëme institucionale e marrëdhënieve njerëzore në atë zonë të humbur. 

Niveli i dytë, ndërtohet prej marrëdhënieje të grupit separatist femëror që vepron natën, fshehurazi, nën inspirimin e mitologjisë antimashkullore të Mërkunës së Zezë. Sjellja e këtij grupi shoqëror të unifikuar prej një mitologjie separatiste dhe hakmarrëse është e dhunëshme dhe vjen në kundërshtim të plotë me kuadrin e përgjithshëm institucional, të cilit duket se i beson gjyshja plakë dhe zemërmirë. 

Niveli i tretë ka të bëjë me mënyrat e sjelljes praktike të anëtareve të grupit të fanseve të Mërkunës së Zezë, të cilat, individualisht, kërkojnë marrëdhënie trupore me meshkuj për të kënaqur dëshirat e tyre materiale. Në këtë nivel të tretë, veprimet vijnë në kundërshtim si me normat mitologjike, ideologjike, të grupit femëror, ashtu edhe me kuadrin institucional të moralit familjar që duket se zbatohet vetëm formalisht, hipokrizisht në fshat. Individi në jetën e tij të vogël mbetet i patretshëm si prej moralit dhe institucioneve globale, ashtu sikurse edhe prej mitologjisë së grupit shoqëror ku bën pjesë. Ai jeton përtej tyre në një botë të të shtypur dhe hipokrite moralisht dhe institucionalisht. 

Miti është forca që e lidh njeriun me jetën, ai është vetë ekzistenca reale e njeriut, por kjo nuk pengon që të jetë edhe i gënjeshtërt dhe hipokrit. 

Duke e lënë lexuesin të zbulojë vetë të gjithë elementët e tjerë estetikë të romanit Mërkuna e Zezë, desha të përfundoj duke thënë se ai jep një lëndë të bollshme dhe të spikatur për tu kthyer edhe në një film të bukur ku misteri i ngjarjeve që ndodhin do të bashkohej me imazhe të mrekullueshme të ardhura nga fshatra majë malesh, nga mjedise magjike ruraliteti, nga veshje, silhueta, ndodhi me një potencial viziv të jashtëzakonshëm, si edhe në fund, me skena të mrekullueshme vallesh, këngësh, rituali mitologjik, që do të dukej se do të sillte në artin shqiptar nota të reja tepër të larta. 

Metropol.

----------


## Larsus

e pashe xhuxhi. rrofsh  :shkelje syri:  


kjo qeka shume dhe qeka per librin e gonit. Ky tani kishte nxjerre nje tjeter liber, s;e di kush e ka lexu. Ate temen time per tanin e zhduken. A thu u hengri buken tan fuga..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> e pashe xhuxhi. rrofsh  
> 
> 
> kjo qeka shume dhe qeka per librin e gonit. Ky tani kishte nxjerre nje tjeter liber, s;e di kush e ka lexu. Ate temen time per tanin e zhduken. A thu u hengri buken tan fuga..


Larsus,

Para, apo pas daljes se grupit "Liberal" nga Qeveria... :ngerdheshje: ...lol

Tan Fuga, si e ka me keto kapot e forumit? Mos ka sulmu gje grekerit?

----------

